# Problema con TDA2040



## Enzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Hola que tal, tengo un amplificador de guitarra marca Crate de 30w
Hace unos 6 meses se quemo (no se porque) pues le salio humo (poco)
Y quedo sonando solo uno de los parlantes (pues tiene 2)
La cosa es que lo abrí y claramente se veia un transistor quemado
Como  tenia otro transistor igual al costado , vi el codigo (TDA2040)
busque el repuesto en una tienda y lo cambie.........
Funcionó muy bien
Pero luego de un tiempo comenzó a sonar mal el otro parlante asi que cambié el otro
(son dos TDA2040)
Y volvio a funcionar bien.....
Pero luego falló el otro parlante y la misma historia
La ultima ves le cambié los 2 xq pense que uno malograba al otro
Funcionó muy bien
De eso hace un mes mas o menos y ahora....... esta fallando de nuevo
El sonido comienza a fallar y ya no se que hacer ps
No se mucho de electronica pero se me ocurre que hay otro componente que tal ves esta malogrando a estos transistores

Podrian decirme por donde buscar?
Es decir, cuales podrian ser los motivos de lo que sucede?
o, cual seria el componente que estria haciendo fallar a los transistores?

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

El TDA2040 es un amplificador completo en si mismo (Circuito integrado)

Si te fallan ambos debes buscar algo que sea comun a los 2 integrados, puede ser la fuente de alimentacion.

Habria que verificar las tensiones de alimentacion y la capacidad del disipador de calor.

Esto como para empezar


----------



## Enzo (Feb 24, 2008)

gracias por la repuesta
vopy a dar un vistazo a lafuente
Tendra algo que ver el hecho de que el amplificador es a 110V
pero yo uso un estabilizador para pc que convierte de 220v a 110v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

Podria ser 

Verifica con un multimetro si tienes 110VCA en la entrada de tu amplificador

Si el estabilizador es con relees (Al funcionar se escuchan como chasquidos o pequenos golpes dentro) puede ser una fuente de problemas.

Una opcion seria directamente conectarlo a un autotransformador 220-110 y ver que pasa con el tiempo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 24, 2008)

Hola. Tambien puedes entrar aca http://www.crateamps.com/support/discontinued.php y buscar si esta el modelo. De esa manera tendras el PDF o esquematico (en algunos casos) y podremos ayudarte mejor.

Algunas cosas para revisar: 
Mide la impedancia de tus parlantes no sea cosa que esten defectuosos y en algun caso se pongan en corto.
Mide la fuente de alimentacion: si es alimentacion simetrica (lo mas probable) que las dos ramas esten parejas sino que la tension sea constante.
Revisa las soldaduras de los componentes en la placa. Generalmente en estos equipos portatiles suelen desoldarse y generar calentamientos que luego terminan por quemar algo. 
Revisa los capacitores de desacoplo de cc en las entradas de los tda2040. Puede que alguno este malo y ese integrado (es como dice fogonazo, el 2040 es un amplificador en un solo chip con muy pocos componentes extenos) caliente mucho y se queme..
Dices que salio humo. DE DONDE ? encontraste y reemplazaste el componente que lo generó?.

bueno, seguimos en contacto.

PD puedes subir el modelo esacto porque alguine en el foro puede tener el esquematico del equipo y asi es mas facil de revisar.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## zopilote (Feb 24, 2008)

Lo que pienso, es que tienes problemas de alimentación, estos amplificador soportan maximo +/-20Vdc, y como usas un autotransformador. 



zopilote


----------



## Enzo (Feb 26, 2008)

Gracias por su ayuda
Voya dar una revisada a lo que me estan diciendo y apenas tenga algun dato
nuevo vuelvo a responder por aqui


----------



## majivas (Feb 28, 2008)

revisa que los parlantes y los tweeter si los tiene, no se esten quedando pegados con la vibracion del sonido.
Esto es dificil de medir pero cuando ocurre, la impedancia se pone en cero y puede ocasionar fallas intermitentes en el sistema, lo que ocasiona que se dañen ños amplificador sin causa aparente.


----------



## martin alberto martinez (Feb 28, 2008)

hola fijate que me ha tocado reparar muchos combos de guitarra y bajo que llevan ese tipo de amplificador ya sea 2030 o 2040, y la mayoria de las veces es como decia alguin mas arriba es problema con las soldaduras, que ademas de ponerse mal con el calor a veces no estan muy bien terminadas se ven opacas y pastosas. te recomiendo si tu puedes o un tecnico amigo tuyo le de una repasada  a toda la placa con especial atensión a la fuente de alimentacion. otra cosa es que reciba buena ventilacion. Por ultimo checa con el voltimetro cuanto le llega del autotransformador y si pasa de los 110+-un 10% ponle un resisor de potencia entre la salida del positivo de la funte y la entrada del positivo del circuito tda2040 norecuerdo ahora creo es la pata 5 pero checa la datasheet. debes calcular la caida de voltaje necesaria y la capacidad en watts del resistor, no muy dificil si sabes que vas a hacer o mejor con tuamigo electronico


----------



## Enzo (Mar 1, 2008)

Recien tengo el modelo del amplificador

 Crate  GX - 40C+

en internet solo encontre el user's manual
ninguna diagrama

tal ves alguien lo tenga por ahi


----------



## maton00 (Nov 20, 2008)

hola enzo yo tengo ese amplificador per armado a mano y no me calienta hasta humear yo digo que el transformador ha de estar en corto o sobre cargando los circuitos pero eso no es logico lla que el2040 tiene un sistema de apagado automatico ante sobre calientamiento y es por eso que ah de tener el transformador una elevada de voltaje o picos desde la fuente de pc o tal ves seria que esten en corto las bocinas !ay te la puse muy complicado¡ , bueno siquiera te pude decir algo de ayuda


----------



## rodolfocc (Nov 25, 2008)

hola a todos ..si tu problema es el voltaje en lugar de seguir comprando el tda2040  cambialo por el lm1875   que es 100% compatible y  tiene un rango mas amplio de voltaje 60 v     +-30 v
saludos


----------



## huki (Dic 19, 2008)

hola nose si este es el lugar apropiado para una consulta pero ya que estan con el tema del tda les cuento que me llego un bafleamplificador para reparar, lo desarme y el integrado de salida no estaba solamente quedaron sus patas no se si lo arrancaron el tema es que nose cual seria su codigo ya que por las patas me di cuenta que era un tda ¿pero cual?.el transformador me entrega unos 30vca y retificado esta en los 42vcc pero nose el amperaje los diodos son 1n4004,bueno espero me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 19, 2008)

huki dijo:
			
		

> hola nose si este es el lugar apropiado para una consulta pero ya que estan con el tema del tda les cuento que me llego un bafleamplificador para reparar, lo desarme y el integrado de salida no estaba solamente quedaron sus patas no se si lo arrancaron el tema es que nose cual seria su codigo ya que por las patas me di cuenta que era un tda ¿pero cual?.el transformador me entrega unos 30vca y retificado esta en los 42vcc pero nose el amperaje los diodos son 1n4004,bueno espero me puedan ayudar gracias.



Puedes subir ujnas fotos de la plaqueta para mayor información?

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## maton00 (Dic 20, 2008)

Sabias palabras rodolfocc !si es un exceso de voltaje de parte de la fuente eso lo areglara si no solo se prolongara su uso

pero tambien pobria ser un corto en algun capacitor


----------



## henryADT (Feb 28, 2009)

hola una pregunta que tipo de caitul tengo que usar para colocar transistores btb10 600bw y condensadores 1j1oo cual me recomiendan quiero comprar uno bueno 


gracias


----------



## Rock-R (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola Enzo,... tube un cliente que decia que el amplificador que siempre usa dejo de tener la misma potencia que antes, la unica solucion que le di al equipo es colocarle un TDA2050 en lugar de el TDA2040, porque cuando le ponia un nuevo TDA pasaba unos dias y devuelta a lo mismo, hasta el dia de hoy con TDA2050, el equipo esta funcionando bien,....

Pero revisa bien, en especial la parte de la fuente,...


----------



## henryADT (Mar 1, 2009)

hola cuando uno coloca un capacitor rectangulo 1ji00 tiene una pososion o no 
gracias


----------



## adrianksa (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola amigo, algo que me pasaba a mi es que se distorsionaba por que el disparador de calor no hacia buen contacto co nel integrado y esto prbocaba la distorcion y quedo con un poco de grasa termica y LISTO! tal vez puede que sea eso
suerte!


----------



## arielcaso (Jul 11, 2009)

el lm1875 es muy superior ademas compatible , digamos que de todos los operacionales de potencia que he probado es el mejor. saludos


----------



## davydq (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola a todos y gracias desde ahora por sus respuestas. Compre un amplificador para mi BAJO ELECTRICO, al ver q solo hacia un zumbido lo abri y vi q tenia los diodos que rectifican la fuente QUEMADO Los cambie de inmediato y al reconectar funciono pero a los pocos minutos se volvieron a quemar. Alguien puede decirme q le pasa? Como ayuda tambien vi q el parlante no es el original. Gracias


----------



## rafodeth (Oct 26, 2011)

manda una imagen del circuito y de la parte donde estan montados los componentes del ampli para ver.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 26, 2011)

ponle un  puente rectificador a ver si te sirve revisa los condensadores y si todos los componentes estan buenos cambia el integrado tda 2040 puede que suene pero podria tener un daño interno saludos


----------



## davydq (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola amigos (no se dan idea de como estoy con este ampli) revise en la web y encontre como se colocan los diodos, estan en la imagen 8752 le puse el Nº 1 dentro de un circulo, en mi placa estan asi como dibuje en la imagen 8753 le puse Nº 2 "pero se queman" los diodos de los dos extremos. Sera en transformador? igual ustedes saben mas q yo y por eso les consulto. muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2011)

Cualquiera de las dos formas es correcta , tenés otro problema. Un corto.

¿ Estás probando la fuente sola o con algo conectado ?


----------



## davydq (Oct 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquiera de las dos formas es correcta , tenés otro problema. Un corto.
> 
> ¿ Estás probando la fuente sola o con algo conectado ?



Perdon, no prebe nada, los solde y se queman, por un momento funciono y enseguida empezaron a tirar humo. Eso me imagine ahora q la fuente esta tirando mucho y directamente los quema, si es asi el siguiente tema va a ser de cuanto tiene q estar tirando la fuente para no quemarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2011)

Rebobiná !

¿ Tenes forma de probar la fuente sola ?

O sea transformador , diódos y capacitores ,* sin amplificador*


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 27, 2011)

Puede tener perdida en los electroliticos . No estan hinchados?
antes que nada hay que probar la fuente aislada como dice 2m ...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

claro yo le dige que revisara los condensadores pero como que no as hecho caso quieres saber si hay un corto enchufa la fuente en serie con un bombillo de 100wat o lampara de corto como le decimos aqui para que no te queme los diodos si hay un corto simplemente el bombillo encendera saludos


----------



## davydq (Oct 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos. El amplificador lo compre asi (con los diodos quemados). Aca la solucion despues de analizar y pensar gracias a todo lo que ustedes me dijeron. La fuente funciona, no hay nada q recaliente ni inchado. Como es un amplificador chico le falta espacio y disipa el calor del tda2040 en la misma chapa de aluminio donde descarga la fuente. Y era eso nada mas se ve que en algun momento fallo la aislacion del TDA en el "disipador" y asi empezo el problema. Gracias a todos por participar e igual espero su opinion poeque quiza el TDA esta teniendo una fuga y yo no se mucho de esto. Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

cuando tiene fuga suenan un poquito mal o muy feo y se calientan como no te imaginas saludos


----------



## transistor_pnp (Nov 12, 2011)

yo tengo el mismo problema que davydq pero con un amplificador Decoud  g-40. los diodos quemados. cuando los reemplazo pasan 5 minutos y se vuelven a quemar. el amplificador tiene un TDA2050 que dudo si anda, asique voi a provar lo que dice davydq porqe no veo ninguna aislacion entre el IC y el disipador qe esta a masa.

EDIT: acabo de verificarlo y el chip TDA esta perfectamente aislado del aluminio con una mica, ya cambie los capacitores de filtrado pero el problema sigue. lo unico qe no intente aun es probar el parlante probablemente este en corto .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 14, 2011)

revisa vien que bel disipador este perfectamente aislado del chip  y del tornillo que los sostiene saludos


----------



## alex9 (Nov 14, 2011)

revisa si tienes los diodos adecuados, revisa cuanta corriente consume el integrado en datasheet, seguramente eso eso. osino podria ser fallas en el circuito impreso o tambien podria ser por la salida de tu toma corrientes. te recomendaria que revises los voltajes de el transformador.


----------



## transistor_pnp (Nov 14, 2011)

hola gracias a todos por responder les cuento que revise todo todo y encontre la falla: resulta que el pin 4 del tda osea la salida del audio, estaba en contacto con Masa lo cual causaba un corto en el tda supongo :S . revise las salidas del trafo y anda perfecto es de 17+17. ahora cambie el tda, lo aisle electricamente del disipador con una mica, cambie los diodos y arregle la pista del pin4 que estaba en contaco con masa. arme todo y lo probe y anda 10 puntos. muchas gracias por las ideas, no tenia ni idea qe revisar ya ^^.

otra cosa, en algun lugar de la galaxia lei que el TDA2050 se puede reemplazar por un LMxxxx en la misma placa, con mejor rendimiento, alguien sabe si es cierto ? :|


----------



## jerin (Nov 14, 2011)

supongo que antes de que se te quemen los diodos se te fundieron los fusibles no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

transistor_pnp dijo:


> otra cosa, en algun lugar de la galaxia lei que el TDA2050 se puede reemplazar por un LMxxxx en la misma placa, con mejor rendimiento, alguien sabe si es cierto ? :|


 
LM1875 

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 14, 2011)

transistor_pnp dijo:


> otra cosa, en algun lugar de la galaxia lei que el TDA2050 se puede reemplazar por un LMxxxx en la misma placa, con mejor rendimiento, alguien sabe si es cierto ? :|



Si lo puedes cambiar pero por un LM1875 que es el chip de National que maneja esa misma configuracion,

Saludos.


----------



## alex9 (Nov 14, 2011)

este post es bueno  te lo recomiendo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## transistor_pnp (Nov 14, 2011)

genial ese link! busque el datasheet del LM y no veo mucha diferencia con el TDA asique deven ser mentira los comentarios que dicen qe el LM tiene mejor rendimiento que el TDA. un saludo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 15, 2011)

que tal amigo transistor_pnp algunos amplificadores caseros usan el lm1875 y tienen un rendimiento mucho mejor que los tda xxxx  con un buen pre_amplificador porsupuesto. por ejemplo las targa casera es hi_fi si quieres te doy el plano saludos


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hoy me trajeron un conjunto de parlantes, de los que son para PC. el subwoofer habia que hacercarle el oido para escuchar un murmullo de audio, con el volumen al máximo, los satelites funcionaban bien. El circuito se conforma de 4 TDA2030 uno para cada satelite y dos configurados en modo puente para el woofer, al probar el conjunto desarmado noté que lso TDA en puente calentaban hasta quemar, rechequier resistencias condensadores nuevamente, estaba bien, remplace los 2 TDA, mismo problema, la fuente entregaba correctamente +-13,5v. Medi la impedancia del parlante, es lo unico que restaba por hacer, estaba en casi 1Mohm, remplacé el parlante y nuevamente los dos TDA2030 y asunto solucionado.
El parlante original 4Ohm 30W, estaba muy justo con la potencia, además de baja calidad y tenia encima del iman original pegados DOS IMANES a modo de "yapa".

Espero les sirba mi pequeño aporte.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## shoker4 (Nov 15, 2011)

ese al menos tiene "marca", el que remplazé tenia los dos imanes pegados por encima de la calco y pintado encima del iman las caracteristicas. Si lo encuen tro te subo una foto.


----------

